# XVM Labs | 512MB SSD OpenVZ | $2.87 per year | NOT VIRTOVO



## Virtovo

*​This is not an offer from Virtovo; however noticed this posted elsewhere and thought it was a great deal from an established host.  It's launched under XVM; however is operated by B**andwagonhost.  It uses the KiwiVM control panel.*

*-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------*

We've been working on a lot of magical things for our new backend lately, and we're crazy enough to try this out on live humans:

5 GB SSD RAID-10
512 MB DDR3 ECC RAM
100 GB Bandwidth on GigE
Platform: OpenVZ + KiwiVM
DC: QuadraNet (Los Angeles)
$2.87 per year (Can bring it up to 4 IPv4 for $2.99/year)

Any volunteers? Link

*-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------**​-------*

*​This is not an offer from Virtovo; however noticed this posted elsewhere and thought it was a great deal from an established host.  It's launched under XVM; however is operated by B**andwagonhost.  It uses the KiwiVM control panel.*


----------



## Nett

4 IPv4 for $2.99/yr...even ARIN charges more than that!!!


----------



## Jack

Nett said:


> 4 IPv4 for $2.99/yr...even ARIN charges more than that!!!


Quadranet gives a ton of IPs for free at the moment, it's a rush to the bottom of the last /8 with ARIN isn't it... Oh shit we have a ton of un-used IP space but we'll give it away so we can get some more...


----------



## Francisco

Jack said:


> Quadranet gives a ton of IPs for free at the moment, it's a rush to the bottom of the last /8 with ARIN isn't it... Oh shit we have a ton of un-used IP space but we'll give it away so we can get some more...


I heard down the ol' vine that they're giving a /21 with every cab if you ask nicely.

Francisco


----------



## hzr

Giving this hilarious abuse of IPv4 a try ! So this custom panel , not solus or anthing? Because I guess thats also partially why it can be so low.. no insane licence costs.


----------



## Amney

It so fears...


----------



## Dylan

Got one, instant activation -- so far, so good. Obviously this deal seems pretty nuts but Bandwagon's been around for a while and I've only heard good things, so hey, maybe it'll work out okay. If not, it's $3.

The only real caveat is that you're limited to a max average-per-hour use of 7% of one CPU core (see the TOS). So obviously this is only suitable for light uses.


----------



## GVH-Jon

Why would someone need 4 IPs on a small VPS like that?


----------



## Nett

GVH-Jon said:


> 4 IPs for $2.99/year is overpriced.


 Ha! How much can you offer?


----------



## Francisco

Nett said:


> Ha! How much can you offer?


Well, he does say price match....

Quadranet is just trying to whore blocks ASAP. They're selling dedi's w/ /23's for < $200/month, just to move them.

Francisco


----------



## Virtovo

GVH-Jon said:


> Why would someone need 4 IPs on a small VPS like that?


Says the man who offered a /24 on a 128mb VPS.


----------



## switsys

Virtovo said:


> Says the man


What man?


----------



## nDesign

Out of stock  <_<


----------



## sv01

Lol my purchase detected as Fraud. Talk with support but they keep asking annoying question. 


How did you manage to open a ticket? 


Code:


Can you tell us how you created this ticket? There is no option in the panel to submit a ticket.

I login and my ticket deleted .


----------



## dcdan

I have finally figured out how to block tickets in WHMCS :lol:


----------



## earl

sv01 said:


> Lol my purchase detected as Fraud. Talk with support but they keep asking annoying question.
> 
> 
> How did you manage to open a ticket?
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Can you tell us how you created this ticket? There is no option in the panel to submit a ticket.
> 
> I login and my ticket deleted .



I think the only support you get is from the forum.. maybe you can try there.

http://forums.xvmlabs.com/


----------



## sv01

dcdan said:


> I have finally figured out how to block tickets in WHMCS  :lol:


so?

 



earl said:


> I think the only support you get is from the forum.. maybe you can try there.
> 
> http://forums.xvmlabs.com/


no thanks.


----------



## Nyr

IPs are from them, not QuadraNet.



sv01 said:


> so?
> 
> 
> 
> no thanks.


What part of:

- No support
- No guarantees of any kind
- Service is experimental

Didn't you understand? This is simply a testbed for them, even the domain name suggests so. If you want to get a reliable, supported service, you are going to need more than $3/year.


----------



## earl

sv01 said:


> no thanks.


Just trying to be courteous and help a fellow member out.. you probably tripped their "you're an ASS" Detector hence why your account was rejected!


----------



## sv01

Nyr said:


> IPs are from them, not QuadraNet.
> 
> What part of:
> 
> - No support
> 
> 
> - No guarantees of any kind
> 
> 
> - Service is experimental
> 
> Didn't you understand? This is simply a testbed for them, even the domain name suggests so. If you want to get a reliable, supported service, you are going to need more than $3/year.


I don't ask for support, I know about experimental, I was trying to order and flagged by maxmind, then how I contact them to lift that tag? because I'm interest to testing their service.

I've many VPS from LOW/HIGH end provider. As I said above, I'm interest to testing their service. Because latency not too bad from my location. And the last this is not about price. Thanks


----------



## Nyr

sv01 said:


> I don't ask for support, I know about experimental, I was trying to order and flagged by maxmind, then how I contact them to lift that tag?


You fail to understand that contacting them asking for help with MaxMind is asking for support.


----------



## sv01

Nyr said:


> You fail to understand that contacting them asking for help with MaxMind is asking for support.


Got it. You win. I'm not interested arguing with you.


----------



## Chuck

It's $3.87 yearly now.


----------



## rmlhhd

Ordered, almost instant activation bar the FRAUD notice as I was on a VPN. Control Panel looks nice.


----------



## Neo

4,99$ now.


----------



## Nikki

For the price it's actually not too bad. Not much downtime (maybe 5-10 hours max since I got it maybe a month ago), pretty good disk io, never really slow.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko

Damn it, out of stock, and also the price increased :/


----------



## earl

They also added a new plan it seems.. 1GB RAM, 15 GB SSD, 300 GB BW.

Not sure how much thought cause it's sold out as well..


----------

